# granting a wish to Allegra



## HardScienceFan (Apr 29, 2007)

Cave Bears,by Zdenek Burian.Everyone probably familiar with this one.
Let me know if there are fans of these kind of paleontological paintings


----------



## Allegra (Apr 29, 2007)

buongiorno, HSF! Wow I'm feeling I'm there in the forest already, observing these marvelous creatures and praying won't be seen by them. I haven't seen many of this type of paintings but some dinosaur program on Discovery channel are made extremely picturesque. But this is a beauty, thanks!


----------



## HardScienceFan (Apr 29, 2007)

When aiming to please,aim high
woolly rhino.
The "sense of place" in Burian's pictures never stopped amazing me,almost like time travel
Hi Allegra,forgetting manners here


----------



## Allegra (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah, the wild landscape, the tranquility, the no-human-interference cleanliness.... You know occasionally I had dream about this sort of magnificent scenery and it took my breath away (or may be I was indeed time traveling?)   *sigh*


----------



## The Ace (Apr 30, 2007)

Great stuff HSF, any chance of some more ?


----------



## HardScienceFan (Apr 30, 2007)

that's me,prehistoric man at work


----------



## HardScienceFan (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: granting a wish to Ace*

Probably _Machairodus_,not sure


----------



## HardScienceFan (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: granting a wish to Ace*

Probably Platybelodon


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (May 1, 2007)

Hi HSF:

Once again, I'm impressed with how our sensibilities are so uncannily alike! Zdenek Burian is one of my all time favourite painters! As a boy, I'll never forget seeing his densely atmospheric illustrations in his classic volume, _Life Before Man_. His use of light was unique - it suffused his canvasses with not only drama, but also an unequaled sense of place, time and even climate; his deft brushstrokes could convey more information about texture, mass and contour than the more laboured efforts of lesser artists. The man was a master and, sadly, largely neglected - if not wholly forgotten - by the general public.

By the way, did you know that the first monograph on him and his work was recently published in the Czech Republic? Here's the link: BudPlant.com -- ZDENÊK BURIAN


----------



## HardScienceFan (May 1, 2007)

Curt Chiarelli said:


> Hi HSF:


Ahh,but we're not the general public:the general public is concerned with Desperate Housewives,Snoop Doggy Dog,and Cheney's quail-hunting


----------



## Talysia (May 1, 2007)

These paintings are beautiful.  Thanks for posting them, HSF.


----------

